# needin' drops for holiday show



## goboleko (Sep 5, 2008)

Greetings all,

I am getting things underway for our holiday spectacular and need some drops..

I am looking for 

Toy store (Inside)
Rockefeller Plaza
Department store (Inside)

Anyone know where I might be able to rent or borrow these drops?

Many, many thanks,

GOKO


----------



## Footer (Sep 5, 2008)

Borrow, no. rent, yes. 

Music Theatre of Wichita has a LARGE drop inventory, if they have a show that had these, don't know if they do, they could ship them to you. (I am a previous employee)

Otherwise, there are plenty of drop warehouses out there, I believe Hudson has a drop inventory as well as Chicago Scenic. 

Backdrops, Theatrical Curtains, Stage Back Drop Rentals | Grosh Backdrops and Drapery (google search)


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 5, 2008)

Tobins Lake is in Michigan. Highly recommended.
Schell Scenic is in Columbus, Ohio. Also good.

For a less-commercial solution, get on the phone and start calling local university and college Scenic Designers from which to rent, borrow, or barter.

Good that you're starting early, as the drops you mentioned are likely used in every holiday production, which I suspect may make borrowing difficult.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 11, 2008)

We also rent drops. I believe that there are contact phone numbers on our website. I have no idea what the rates are or shipping costs, so I would suggest calling. We have a fairly extensive collection of drops, all painted in house.


----------

